# Carport with concrete floor for temporary living?



## renoven (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi everyone!  We need temporary quarters for remodeling, so we are considering closing in our carport for the purpose.

The concrete has no vapor barrier, so I am wondering if the bare floor would be livable?  We will have heaters and dehumidifiers in there.  We are in the humid South, and in the summer, the carport floors have gotten wet from the humidity.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 30, 2014)

Why not just buy a cheap trailer or camper and sell it when you're finished?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 30, 2014)

A little expensive for a temp floor but it would solve the problem and maybe it could be sold or used elsewhere when you are done.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/2-f...aioz5q10rTL2SajrqufL7poIlexxjjRb-MxoCn4fw_wcB


----------



## beachguy005 (Oct 30, 2014)

The concrete doesn't need a vapor barrier because the condensation isn't coming up through the concrete but the humidity in the air condenses on the colder concrete surface.  Once you close the space in you'll probably find it's no longer an issue.  Much like the colder tile floors inside don't get damp.


----------



## renoven (Oct 30, 2014)

nealtw said:


> A little expensive for a temp floor but it would solve the problem and maybe it could be sold or used elsewhere when you are done.
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/2-f...aioz5q10rTL2SajrqufL7poIlexxjjRb-MxoCn4fw_wcB



Thanks, we looked into this option, but at at 24'x25' it would be too expensive for temporary.


----------



## renoven (Oct 30, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Why not just buy a cheap trailer or camper and sell it when you're finished?



Is this the most common route that is taken during a remodel?


----------



## renoven (Oct 30, 2014)

I did not add .....that it is basically an attached garage that is finished on all the surfaces...nice wood ceiling and nice paneling on the walls inside a brick exterior.  It is an garage without the doors.


----------



## renoven (Oct 30, 2014)

beachguy005 said:


> The concrete doesn't need a vapor barrier because the condensation isn't coming up through the concrete but the humidity in the air condenses on the colder concrete surface.  Once you close the space in you'll probably find it's no longer an issue.  Much like the colder tile floors inside don't get damp.



I hope that is the case.  I thought that because of a lack of a vapor barrier, the moisture from the ground was being wicked into the concrete.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 30, 2014)

renoven said:


> I hope that is the case.  I thought that because of a lack of a vapor barrier, the moisture from the ground was being wicked into the concrete.



Moisture does wick from cold to warm thru concrete, the question is how good is the drainage around the garage. Is the garage insulated.

 Sometimes cheap rent can be had on trailers from people who pay to store them off season.


----------



## renoven (Oct 31, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Moisture does wick from cold to warm thru concrete, the question is how good is the drainage around the garage. Is the garage insulated.



Yes, it is on 3 sides and we will insulate the new wall to enclose the space.


----------



## beachguy005 (Oct 31, 2014)

renoven said:


> I hope that is the case.  I thought that because of a lack of a vapor barrier, the moisture from the ground was being wicked into the concrete.



  I live in a very humid area and I've seen condensation on my outside concrete walls yet my garage is dry. As I pointed out earlier.  If it's still a concern for you I would just lay down plastic on the slab and cover it with cheap carpet.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 31, 2014)

I did a total DIY renovation to my first house while living there. I used tarps and separated the house into two half&#8217;s and started on one half and lived in the other. We only had one bath and when it tame time to gut it I built a temp shower in the basement and we used the kitchen sink and the toilet was on and off quite a few times. 

The last house we did we had a place to stay for a few months till the dirty work was done and now we are following the above plan in the future. 

As to your carport, Sure why not you can live just about any place for a while. What are you going to do about cooking and bathroom? 

The down side is a covered area like the carport makes a great workshop when doing a job like this and also a good staging area for materials. 

How long is it going to take and how much of the work will you be doing? How many people will be displaced and what comfort level do they require?


----------

